# Colorado Weekly Hay Report-11/15/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Greeley, CO Thu Nov 15, 2012 USDA-CO Dept of Ag Market News

Colorado Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices are steady. Demand remains very good with 
buyers both in and out of state competing for remaining tonnage. However, hay 
movement is slow with the majority of producers trading hay at the bottom end of 
the price spreads in order to meet demand as the majority of buyers continue to 
purchase hay on an as needed basis. Area auction markets continue to see an 
influx of slaughter cows and bulls entering the market place as a result of 
limited winter grazing and increased feeding costs. Due to the holiday next 
week the next report will be available November 29, 2012. 
If you have hay for sale or need hay, use the services of the Colorado 
Department of Agriculture website: www.coloradoagriculture.com. All prices 
reported FOB the stack or barn unless otherwise noted. Prices reflect load lots 
of hay from the most recent sales.

Northeast Colorado Areas 
Alfalfa 
Large Squares: Supreme 230.00-260.00, instances 270.00-290.00, 300.00-350.00 
del; Good to Premium 200.00-225.00.
Grass
Small Squares: Premium 350.00-450.00 (12.00-14.00 per bale).
Cane Hay
Large Rounds: 180.00-190.00. 
Corn Stalks
Large Rounds: 85.00-100.00, 110.00-125.00 del.
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.

Southeast Colorado Areas 
Alfalfa 
Large Squares: Supreme 225.00-250.00; Good to Premium 220.00-225.00; Fair to 
Good 200.00-210.00.
Small Squares: Premium 275.00-300.00 (9.00-10.00 per bale).
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.
San Luis Valley Area 
Alfalfa
Large Squares: Supreme 230.00-250.00; Good to Premium 200.00-225.00. 
Oat Hay
Large Squares: 180.00-190.00.
Oat/Alfalfa Mix:
Large Squares: 200.00.
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.

Southwest Colorado Areas 
Alfalfa 
Large Squares: Supreme 230.00-250.00, instances 260.00; Premium 200.00-
225.00.
Small Squares: Premium 300.00 (9.00-10.00 per bale).
Grass 
Small Squares: Premium 300.00 (9.00 per bale).
No reported quotes from other classes of hay.

Mountains and Northwest Colorado Areas 
Grass 
Large Squares: Premium 250.00-300.00.
Small Squares: Premium 300.00-350.00 (8.00-10.00 per bale).
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.


----------

